# idaho on track to become next california????



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my take is, what he did was legal and the antis can pound sand!

*Idaho Fish* & *Game Commissioner Hunts* 'Family Of Baboons ...

https://*crooksandliars.com*/2018/10/*idaho*-*fish*-*game*-*commissioner*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=idaho+fish+and+game+baboons&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was legal, and stupid, and I hope the senate does not confirm his reappointment. 
We have no room for braggarts or idiots anywhere, let alone at the top.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

he resigned.

pity he didn't have the courage to fight it.

I have to disagree with you on this one YD

only thing he did wrong in my mind was not expecting this outcry, from todays emotional,meathead society.

I see what he did as no different then when someone here goes out and shoots a mess of squirrels, or coyotes or foxes and then posts the pics. are all of us here who have done so braggarts? could be ??

do you feel we should all resign or be fired over it? I seriously doubt it.

I get that some folks see the monkeys as ancestors ,but it sounds to me that those who live there see them more as rodents to be disposed of.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The difference is that we are here voluntarily. To send emails out to our email address books would be stupid and would attract antis. My train of thought is that if he's that ignorant as to the possibilities of people taking issue with his photo, I have to question his thought processes. 
A few years back we had a guy come on and post pics of his first kills. I'd guess to say the coyotes were all of six weeks at most. How do you think that went over ? He still sends me threatening emails every so often.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> The difference is that we are here voluntarily. To send emails out to our email address books would be stupid and would attract antis. My train of thought is that if he's that ignorant as to the possibilities of people taking issue with his photo, I have to question his thought processes.
> A few years back we had a guy come on and post pics of his first kills. I'd guess to say the coyotes were all of six weeks at most. How do you think that went over ? He still sends me threatening emails every so often.


I would agree he was ignorant not to expect the backlash, but I don't really understand the difference ,I guess. could we not face the same backlash by posting pics here??

I can't imagine it would be tough for an anti to infiltrate this site.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with YD on this account , it was just plain stupid to pose a bunch of monkeys like that and not expect it to blow up in his face . I'm as guilty as the next guy when it comes to posting pics of my kills . You notice I didnt say harvest .. why ? Cause I draw the line at caving to some folks idea of what we are doing .. This may be wrong too , but at least I'm not propping up a family of critters making light of it .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> I would agree he was ignorant not to expect the backlash, but I don't really understand the difference ,I guess. could we not face the same backlash by posting pics here??
> 
> I can't imagine it would be tough for an anti to infiltrate this site.


It wouldn't be hard to infiltrate our ranks, it's happened more than once. 
We could face the same backlash but again, they are coming hereof their own volition. 
It's like sending out risqué pictures. Some people would welcome them while others would have a meltdown. Here we and most likely anyone who visits expects to see pictures depicting our kills. But sending them out unsolicited even to others who hunt game animals is just irresponsible.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, YD. There's no reason to rub anyone's noses in any of it. We had a similar conversation on here some time ago, when someone attached a dead coyote to their vehicle's rear end and drove down the freeway for all to see. Just what does that accomplish? Could there have been a better way to transport their kill? We can ignore the anit-hunters but we are asking for what they dish out when we provoke them.

And, Cam, I'm with you on using the word "harvest" instead of "kill." In the PC-media circles, I'm a dinosaur and have never caved in when it comes to disguising reality. I've attended conferences in which that exact issue was brought forth to appease the lefties. However, I still don't kill watermelons and I don't harvest deer or other live creatures. I make no apologies. And, when pictures are part of a publication, I make them as tasteful as I can. No blood or guts. No tongues hanging out.

Sometimes I search for other words when writing to describe kills, but harvest is never one of them. I get feedback now and then from readers and have found many of them to be non-hunters who enjoy my columns. To me, that's success.

Just got a call from a lady who doesn't hunt but enjoys my weekly columns and she wanted my address so she could send me some wild game recipes. Along with them came a hand-written letter, to which I responded in kind. She's one of many who support hunting, as long as it's done right. I appreciate those folks support, because they number about 85 percent of the adult population, whereas, hunters are only about 5 percent. "Taste" is the operative word.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I tend to agree with the gist of his lack of judgement. and sure there is no point in provoking the antis.

BUT is it not possible he was just proud of his hunts and happy and just wanted to share it with others???? could it be ,that "provoking" the antis never crossed his mind??" wether or not he should have thought of it is really nothing but a matter of opinion to which each have a right to. BUT it sort of "harvests " :wink: me that folks find it to be an offense to fire him over. in fact some are even so extreme as to see it as a reason to " harvest" him.lol it seems clear the folks who live in that area have no issues with what he did. of coarse most of the world is not as emotional as we are here in the states.

anyway with that said, I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> It wouldn't be hard to infiltrate our ranks, it's happened more than once.
> We could face the same backlash but again, they are coming hereof their own volition.
> It's like sending out risqué pictures. Some people would welcome them while others would have a meltdown. Here we and most likely anyone who visits expects to see pictures depicting our kills. But sending them out unsolicited even to others who hunt game animals is just irresponsible.


do the folks who visit facebook not go there of the own volition?? I have never been on facebook but I also have never heard of anyone being dragged there screaming ,either .

would it not be a rational response for someone to just not look at things that offends them???

like I said ,I have never been on facebook but is not folks posting inappropriate things what draws most folks to it??


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Agreed, YD. There's no reason to rub anyone's noses in any of it. We had a similar conversation on here some time ago, when someone attached a dead coyote to their vehicle's rear end and drove down the freeway for all to see. Just what does that accomplish? Could there have been a better way to transport their kill? We can ignore the anit-hunters but we are asking for what they dish out when we provoke them.
> 
> And, Cam, I'm with you on using the word "harvest" instead of "kill." In the PC-media circles, I'm a dinosaur and have never caved in when it comes to disguising reality. I've attended conferences in which that exact issue was brought forth to appease the lefties. However, I still don't kill watermelons and I don't harvest deer or other live creatures. I make no apologies. And, when pictures are part of a publication, I make them as tasteful as I can. No blood or guts. No tongues hanging out.
> 
> ...


Totally on the head about the tasteful pics, I try to keep the gore part out of it as much as possible . It's not necessary to show everything , something I personally am gonna be careful about when posting my snare thread this year . More info and instruction , less death and destruction . Some good scenery shots will be in order and if it includes a coyote or 2 so be it .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> do the folks who visit facebook not go there of the own volition?? I have never been on facebook but I also have never heard of anyone being dragged there screaming ,either .
> 
> would it not be a rational response for someone to just not look at things that offends them???
> 
> like I said ,I have never been on facebook but is not folks posting inappropriate things what draws most folks to it??


I'm not quite sure where Facebook comes into this discussion. The guy sent the pics in an email (unsolicited) to people. It was people who are on the game commission that took offense to his pics. Although I am not one of the unlucky few who received his ignorant email, I bet the pics led the text. so when it was opened the pics slapped you in the face. Rationally speaking you can't not look at something if you don't know it is there.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I'm not quite sure where Facebook comes into this discussion. The guy sent the pics in an email (unsolicited) to people. It was people who are on the game commission that took offense to his pics. Although I am not one of the unlucky few who received his ignorant email, I bet the pics led the text. so when it was opened the pics slapped you in the face. Rationally speaking you can't not look at something if you don't know it is there.


HMM. I thought he had posted it on facebook, for the entire world to see.

actually only e-mailing to a few leads me to believe even more that he did nothing wrong ..

I bet he is like me and can't hardly comprehend the outrage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not the number of people he sent it to, it's more a matter of the ethics of the people who received them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

like I said, agree to disagree ,cause I still don't get the outrage.

if I had a fetish for "chilled monkey brains" or "baboon jerky" and it was legal ,I would have killed/harvested :wink: em all also ,if able.

I probably wouldn't have post pics but only because I generally forget to take any.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe you forgetting to take them is your subconscious mind keeping you in check...lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I forget the camera.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Maybe you forgetting to take them is your subconscious mind keeping you in check...lol


could be, YD, could be.


----------

